# How to Turn Off Cordless Mouse and Keyboard when not in use



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Oct 7, 2007)

How to Turn Off Cordless Mouse and Keyboard when not in use

I have purchased Cordless Logitech Ex 90 (Mouse and Keyboard) , and installed 2 batteries in mouse and also in keyboard

i cant turn off the mouse , i am pressing green button and also removing the receiver from usb 

port then also there is light in mouse. Why any idea.
YEs i am pressing green button but nothing happens . i dont want to drain batteries when not in 

use.

Also how many hours do batteries work any idea. Like if i use mouse for 5 Hours daily then 
when will be battaries be drained.


----------



## assasin (Oct 7, 2007)

the GREEN button at the bottom of the mouse is for connecting the mouse with the receiver.the only way to switch off the mouse is to manually remove the batteries.
the batteries sud last for bout 3 months.
even i've used the Logitech EX-90 and at present i'm using a MS wireless kbd and mouse.even i've to remove the mouse batt to save batt pwr.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 7, 2007)

As far as i know , those have a built in timer to switch off power if the kb/ms is inactive for a certain amount of time ... atleast the one's i've used and the one i'm using does ... i never turn off anything besides my pc .... 

As for battery , keyboard one should run over 6 months easy .. mine rusn even longer  ... and for mouse it depends on how much u use it .. while gaming , running on two AA batteries , it goes to just over a week , while with less of gaming , the max i hit was just under a month

Overall it actually depends on the type of combo ur using , its build and the quality ..


----------



## moshel (Oct 7, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> the batteries sud last for bout 3 months.



I used to own a Microsoft Wireless mouse and the batteries did last 2 to 3 months.

But a frnd of mine is telling me that the batteries in his wireless mouse last for 4 to 5 days only. wat do u think wud be the problem. im not sure which brand of mouse he is using but its either logitech or microsoft.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

My keyboard mouse is having the off button.. and its about 7 months old, and still i havent changed the batteries  , its Laser Mouse and both are bluetooth  (microsoft) ,


----------



## anand1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Right Shantanu mine too the latest one might be having the same.
Anyways even it is not there then nothing to worry as the device is designed in such a way that when the mouce or keyboard is not in use then it goes in a sleep mode and consumes almost negligible power because their design compells them to do so.
so nothing to worry much...!


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Oct 8, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> the GREEN button at the bottom of the mouse is for connecting the mouse with the receiver.the only way to switch off the mouse is to manually remove the batteries.
> the batteries sud last for bout 3 months.
> even i've used the Logitech EX-90 and at present i'm using a MS wireless kbd and mouse.even i've to remove the mouse batt to save batt pwr.




Thanks all for the replies
Only 1 question so should i remove the batteries of mouse and keyboard when not in use. Ofcouse i will use every day.


----------



## assasin (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^ no need 2 remove the kbd batts.u may remove the mouse batts if wont use it for more than 5hrs.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 8, 2007)

I have Microsoft Wirelesss Combo 1000 Series and the batteries lasted for Mouse like 4 months....Keyboard i hvet changed and this is now 5 th month


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine batteries for mouse is over , They did not ran for long .


----------



## gulgulumaal (Nov 3, 2007)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> Mine batteries for mouse is over , They did not ran for long .


Dont use normal batteries for ur wireless keyboard/mouse. They wont last very long especially the batteries for ur mouse. Even if u use alkaline batteries, they'll still be a big drain on ur pocket for continuous use.

Get some good NiMH batteries of atleast 2000 mAh capacity or more. Try to get Sanyo or Sony or some good brand and also a fast charger for it. Then u wont have to worry abt ur batteries running out.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 3, 2007)

gulgulumaal said:
			
		

> Dont use normal batteries for ur wireless keyboard/mouse. They wont last very long especially the batteries for ur mouse. Even if u use alkaline batteries, they'll still be a big drain on ur pocket for continuous use.
> 
> Get some good NiMH batteries of atleast 2000 mAh capacity or more. Try to get Sanyo or Sony or some good brand and also a fast charger for it. Then u wont have to worry abt ur batteries running out.



Where to get NiMH batteries of atleast 2000 mAh capacity 
and do we have to charge that batteries , and i never heard NiMH batteries.
How much they cost . mine mouse need 2 batteries.


Yes i am using alkaline batteries that came with the mouse.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ you should use Energizer batteries  available at any photoshop (i mean photo studio)


----------



## gulgulumaal (Nov 4, 2007)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> Where to get NiMH batteries of atleast 2000 mAh capacity
> and do we have to charge that batteries , and i never heard NiMH batteries.
> How much they cost . mine mouse need 2 batteries.
> 
> ...



Usually u can get Nimh batteries at shops which sell digital cameras and accessories. But it'll usually be somewhat costly at those places.Or u can pick them up at shops which sell electronic components.

Not sure abt the latest prices. Batteries I think cost around Rs 100-150 per piece. 

I bought mine more than a year back. I bought the "Eveready" model (4x 2100mAH batteries + fast charger) which is available in most supermarkets. Cost me around Rs 900 I think.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 15, 2007)

i put the batteries on 4 nov and it is over today 15 nov 
so it worked for just 11 days . 

i have put EveReady batteries

The original batteries that came with the mouse lasted longer.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ donot use zinc carbon batteries.. they are useless.. 

use Alkaline batteries like Duracell.. 
or better get a set of rechargable batteries.. usually rechargable batteries comes in 600 mAH .. try getting higher ones.. I have 1600 mAH batteries.  it has more capacity


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 15, 2007)

I would like to know whether AAA batteries -- that the mice take usually -- is available in 1600mAH capacities. I think they max out at 900mAH and even these are difficult to find. What one usually gets is 600mAH. Please correct me if I am wrong.
AA batteries are available upto 2500mAH capacity but only the Keyboards usually take it.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2007)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> How to Turn Off Cordless Mouse and Keyboard when not in use
> 
> I have purchased Cordless Logitech Ex 90 (Mouse and Keyboard) , and installed 2 batteries in mouse and also in keyboard
> 
> ...



eeep I have the same problem (with same logitech cordless combi. mine is EX110), there is no way you can turn the power off for Mouse unless you take out the Batteries. Mine goes out within 20-30 days. I posted a small note for the same problem for all the people out there....check it out...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=487608&postcount=297


----------



## oulmaca (Jun 11, 2008)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> How to Turn Off Cordless Mouse and Keyboard when not in use
> 
> I have purchased Cordless Logitech Ex 90 (Mouse and Keyboard) , and installed 2 batteries in mouse and also in keyboard
> 
> ...


 
You Keybord will only use power when you press a key and your mouse will go into a sleep mode after about 20 min. The batteries for the mouse last for up to 30 to 60 days. Your keybord's batteries will last for up to 240 days.  Your mouse uses the most power whene you move it.


----------



## anispace (Jun 12, 2008)

seems unbelievable but my keyboard batteries(Duracell) havnt died since i purchased my HP Pavilion 3 yrs ago


----------



## rollcage (Jun 12, 2008)

I just use rechargeable for my MS Wireless Combo,

removing the batteries is not a good option man, you cant  expect to be doing this 2-3 times a day


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2008)

oulmaca said:


> You Keybord will only use power when you press a key and your mouse will go into a sleep mode after about 20 min. The batteries for the mouse last for up to 30 to 60 days. Your keybord's batteries will last for up to 240 days.  Your mouse uses the most power whene you move it.



Welcome to Thinkdigit.......good start with a dead thread....


----------

